# light



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so in my new salt water tank now the light started to flicker
i took out my starter and it does not flicker but when you turn of it does not turn back on .
so would this be a starter thing if so where do you buy starters


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Starter for fluorescent light? I would change the ballast to electronic ballast. It does cost $30 from Home Depot.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Starter for fluorescent light? yes it is


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

any hardware store should carry them. You could come by here and I can give ya one for freeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think it might not be starter i think it might be from moisture and frying out


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have such crappy luck with lights


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe someone has a spare starter our a t8 light bulb and wants to see if it is the problem our has some skills with lights and can give me a hand . so i can fix it


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

it was just the bulb


----------

